# eliminated deer check stations



## BAIpigsticker (Jun 12, 2005)

Never thought I'd see the day this happened . Big thanks to our wonderful governer for his input on the state budget . Hope he enjoys this term because I guarantee it's his last . Chicago politicians need to be kept out of our states offices , this is a bunch of CRAP!!!! Not bashing the IDNR here just Blago and his "city" way of doing things .


----------



## PineyInMD (Jun 29, 2005)

Maryland has changed their check in policy from check station to phone/internet check in as well.


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

*check station's*

PineyInMD
Did they just do away with them this year?
If not how long have you been using the phone-in system?


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

Maryland just started this year. What a major mistake. I would bet that all the #'s that are posted for this years hunting season will be useless. As we have had to take two does before you can take a second buck, in years passed. If no one is checking game, than who to say you really took a doe in the first place. Doe #'s will be way up. Buck #'s will be sky high too. Or they (I won't use the word hunter) just won't report anything.

You need to have some one at the check stations just to get verifiable game data. I for one think this will really hurt the Md. DNR in setting seasons and game limits. I can see it now. When Md. is over run with deer and no bucks (our deer #'s are very high right now). Gee how can that be, look at all the does that have been reported by phone every year. Ya right. 

Like my grandfather aways told me. LOCKS KEEP HONEST POEPLE HONEST


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Missouri is starting it this year. They say that it will actually free up the conservation agents time so they can be out and about checking on people. I don't know but I guess we'll see. I guess they have a good point when they say that the people that are gonna cheat the system were already doing it.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Sad truth is that most DNR agencies are getting murdered by budget cuts.

South Carolina DNR has had its budget cut by about 40% in the last three years.

Truth is that most governors dont give a crap about their DNR and sportsmen in their state. The only time they care is when it is election time and then you will see them in some staged hunt photo op.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I would love to see NJ eliminate theirs. When I was a kid there was plenty of them and they were easy to come by. But NJ does all their's through private businesses. These days, there are few around (depending on where you are) and they aren't required to be open late during hunting season. It makes it nearly impossible for a non-resident to check in a deer shot on a Saturday night.


----------



## doogy_7 (Aug 5, 2003)

I would like to see some information proving this - in Illinois.

Myself, nor a dozen or so of my hunting buddies havent heard of it.


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd have to say that I'm not to happy about them doing away with the check stations. I always enjoyed hanging out at them to see how the others hunters in my area have done. It was always a good place to hang out and make friends and share stories. But thanks to our @#8?!* governor that will not happen again. I can't wait for election time to come around again. hopefully we can rid ourselves of this jackass in office. 


anyway, that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

*Call in checking*

KY has had it for a while (3-4 years). I do miss the check in stations just to see what has been brought in. From what I have seen, the guys that were honest enough to take them all the way to a check station are honest enough to dial a number. takes about 10 minutes tops. and the fellas that are going to poach, are going to poach until they get caught.

With cells, you can call in your animal (everything that requires a tag can be called in) while you are pulling out your gutting knife. it is pretty convienent on a Sunday when everything is closed, especially during bow season.

The MAIN problem I see is the ability of the DNR to get info on CWD in areas where it has already spread or a borderline area.

I do like the maryland system of having to kill a doe before a buck tag is issued. that would help to force the control of the herd. 

Guess my point is, if your honest, your honest. those that aren't, aren't going to obey the game laws anyway.

Good luck on controlling the CWD guys, the river is our last line of defense. If it gets here, with our deer densities in the middle part of the state, i forsee some horrific die offs.

ted


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

*Count that vote*

Vote 'em out if they don't stand for sportsman!!! Best gov's we have had down here were farm based. 

Like i said - I miss those check stations too. And I worry about the information that will be lost. But you will like the convienence it will give you.

Good Luck!!


:thumbs_up 


Hart said:


> I'd have to say that I'm not to happy about them doing away with the check stations. I always enjoyed hanging out at them to see how the others hunters in my area have done. It was always a good place to hang out and make friends and share stories. But thanks to our @#8?!* governor that will not happen again. I can't wait for election time to come around again. hopefully we can rid ourselves of this jackass in office.
> 
> 
> anyway, that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree that it is convienent to call it in. like on a sunday afternoon when everything is closed. No more taking it home and hanging them up only to have to load the deer back in the truck the next morning to go check it in. Trust me I've done it enough to know what a pain in the rear it is. But still I will miss the check in stations.


----------



## Xtreme Steve (Jan 21, 2005)

silbowhunter said:


> IL. has eliminated there deer check station's.
> You will have to phone in your harvest, like IL. does with turkey.
> Not much info. on IDNR site just a phone #.
> No more receiving a IL. Deer Harvest Pin when checking in your harvest.
> ...


Where did you find this info?....


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

*check stations*

http://dnr.state.il.us/vcheck./

Go to *Sec. 670.55 / reporting harvest* 

http://dnr.state.il.us/legal/Proposed/670-Proposed.htm


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

*Put Missouri on list*

Starting the same thing here this fall. :thumbs_do


----------



## doogy_7 (Aug 5, 2003)

Illinois section 670.55

from what I'm reading it is proposed but not yet passed?

and I am assuming as of right now there will be check stations for this year?


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

*check stations*

I've been told it's a done deal. Asked about it on the Illinois Bowhunters Society forum.
I was also told (by someone I work with) that the local archery shop/ check station received a letter about eliminating check stations.
I'm going there later today or tomorrow, I'll have to ask about it.


----------



## ILbuck (Oct 19, 2004)

One of the rangers at the State Forest where we check shotgun kills in told me this was a done deal also. I honestly cannot believe this was a huge expense for the state. I cannot imagine the numbers not decreasing this year.


----------



## bowhuntkw (Jun 30, 2005)

im a maryland hunter safety instructer and

maryland has just started this stupid thing this year and i belive it
is going to make things terrible you cant talk to people about their harvest or anything, hateing to admit it but i belive every state has their share of poachers but does anyone else besides me want people to do the right thing and not do that sinful thing but i think this new checking over the phone thing could possible increase poaching i think people in America are getting more lazy i think checking our harvest at a checking station is the best for checking harvest and it should stay that way 

just a few words, bowhuntkw


----------



## bang250 (Jan 10, 2005)

It is a done deal, I recieved my site permit for Weldon Springs and it says right on the park rules that you "must use the state call in check system".


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

*for you non-believers*

Bot. Rt. of page12 in orange box.

http://www.dnr.state.il.us/admin/systems/Digest/2005_digest.pdf

I have the phone # put on my cell phone, ready to go!
As all *Ultimate Preditors * should...... :smile:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

It's a dark day for Illinois deer hunters  

Open season for poachers.


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*No Workers*

I spoke to the DNR office in my area of Northern ILL and This guy told me that they are having trouble finding people to work the check in stations and the places you go like Gas stations, Archeryshops, etc were beginning to turn away from the offer to check in deer. I think they had no choice. But I do agree that this will open up tons of dishonesty but on the other hand as someone else mentioned, no more fear of shooting a deer on Sunday night as I have had that problem as well. We'll all just have to see how it goes I guess.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

MD is doing the same thing and i think it great, if a pocher was going to poch deer he do it, i think give hunter a brake in sted taking a deer to a check in station every time he kill all he has to do is make a phone call and start butcher


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

ky was one of the first to try this .works pretty good,i've hunted ky for years & never saw a offier.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

*New Hunter Missouri/Kansas*

I didnt get a deer last year so I didnt have a chance to hang out at the check station and see the going ons.
I feel that if I was going to poach a deer, say on my sisters land, no one would probably know regardless of check stations being there or not.
It seems like this will be very convienent for me considering we are not close to any check station and would be wary of shooting later in the day or evening. The Butcher though is very close! So it sounds great to me.
Shoot that deer, make the call, tag and gut, trip to the beer cooler, then trip to the butcher!

I just feel that the dishonest people wont come out of the woodwork here over night because of this. 

Cheers!


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

*cityboy2*

That is toooooooo funny. *squeel cityboy! squeel!*
Is that the city version of "squeel like a pig boy" ?


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

*check station*

As for the deer harvest pin, must fill out an online form and the pin will be mailed to you.
No computer, your out of luck sound's like.
Got this info off IDNR site as well.

I'm sure it's just a matter of time before they start charging for one just like they do for the turkey pin's.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

MdBowDoc said:


> Maryland just started this year. What a major mistake. I would bet that all the #'s that are posted for this years hunting season will be useless. As we have had to take two does before you can take a second buck, in years passed. If no one is checking game, than who to say you really took a doe in the first place. Doe #'s will be way up. Buck #'s will be sky high too. Or they (I won't use the word hunter) just won't report anything.
> 
> You need to have some one at the check stations just to get verifiable game data. I for one think this will really hurt the Md. DNR in setting seasons and game limits. I can see it now. When Md. is over run with deer and no bucks (our deer #'s are very high right now). Gee how can that be, look at all the does that have been reported by phone every year. Ya right.
> 
> Like my grandfather aways told me. LOCKS KEEP HONEST POEPLE HONEST



Maryland DNR could care less...they already have a kill anything that moves policy so why bother to check them in.

My friend was talking to a DNR officer and he said that he had issued more citations during trout season then he did during deer season last year...he said that since you could kill multiple deer in one day there wasnt much to charge ppl with...most of his calls were for trespassing etc.

I like the fact that you wont have to worry but finding a station open esp in the evening during early bow season but overall i dont think its a good idea.


----------

